# Green Hulk Taiwan Bees??



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

I wrongfully borrowed this image off of google.
I do not own this image but I was curious to know

Does anyone want these?


----------



## eatmysox (Jul 24, 2012)

I do!! 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I had a couple of these last year, but they eventually turned black/white.

Not sure if they are stable yet....nice looking color, but its a hit or a miss if your offspring will look the same or retain the deep greenish hue. 

You can always get some in and see if your can selectively breed the color!


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*Green Hulks ARE COMING!*



bettaforu said:


> I had a couple of these last year, but they eventually turned black/white.
> 
> Not sure if they are stable yet....nice looking color, but its a hit or a miss if your offspring will look the same or retain the deep greenish hue.
> 
> You can always get some in and see if your can selectively breed the color!


Anyways, I like them enough I am bringing them in. 
*Only 25 *will be available as breeder has very limited supplies.

quote from supplier.
"stability of the color is almost stable"

There are greenish, brownish, blackish offsprings.  
its up to you to piss them off and incredible hulk them!


----------



## Bigdaddyo (Jan 23, 2010)

When are you getting these?


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*Date*



Bigdaddyo said:


> When are you getting these?


Should be ready to go home this coming weekend!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

here is pic of my green hulk. I ended up with 2 of them, but as I mentioned and experienced by others, they turn black after maturity.

Maybe you will have more luck with yours...just pick the brightest green color of male and female and try to breed them. That way you might luck out and get a more clear green coloration in the next generation.

They still don't know why this green color happens.


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*why is it green?*



bettaforu said:


> They still don't know why this green color happens.


So, the green color happens because there is a low density in the black/blue hues coloration in the shell.

This low density of color is actually caused by the thinning of the shell in the BKK making it look Green.

So in breeding these green hulks you are actually looking to stabilize the green by breeding bkk with ultra thin shells


----------



## chance (Mar 12, 2013)

Price of these bad boys?


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*green hulk prices*

*green hulks are $45.99 ea

or $39.99ea for 3 or more!*


----------



## chance (Mar 12, 2013)

$30.99 5 or more on website? If so anyone want to split the gb


----------

